# MrExcel March Madness!



## NateO (Mar 18, 2009)

It's that time of year again, where we fill out our brackets. Bill's hosting a free pool, here:

http://www.mrexcel.com/ncaa.html

Template and instructions included - brackets are due tonight at 12:00 EST.

Last year I finished in 3rd and should be more dangerous this year, as I didn't have to homer-pick Indiana, who aren't in the tourney this year. Last year I had them going to the final 4 (I did say homer) and they lost in the first round.

Also, every single game in the first round (or so?) is viewable online for free, so you might want to check this out, too:

http://mmod.ncaa.com/

I wonder if their streams have the "Boss Button", again? (and I'm not talking about Bruce)

http://www.mrexcel.com/weblog/2007/03/ncaa-boss-button.shtml


----------



## NateO (Mar 21, 2009)

Well, the first two days are in the books. And I'm getting mauled...


----------



## schielrn (Mar 23, 2009)

After the first round, I had only lost 1 sweet 16 team and no elite 8 teams, but that has changed since round 2.  Still in 79th place though.


----------



## NateO (Mar 23, 2009)

I was in 96th after round 1, but have made a healthy jump to 50th. Let's hope that trend continues.

And yes, Oaktree, I had Purdue going to the sweet 16, where they will be crushed.


----------



## Andrew Fergus (Apr 7, 2009)

Well done to Nate for getting in the top 10! There are a few familiar names in the list. I came 60th with some pretty rough picks - I think that's not too bad for someone who knows absolutely *nothing* about the game or the teams etc.  I think I was the only one to pick WA to go all the way - they lost in the 3rd round.......maybe next year!


----------



## Oaktree (Apr 7, 2009)

It's easy to be in the top 10 when you don't have to abide by the unwritten rule of having to automatically put your alma mater in the Final Four.  I mean, it's not like Nate had to worry about that with IU this year


----------



## NateO (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks, Andrew! 



Oaktree said:


> It's easy to be in the top 10 when you don't have to abide by the unwritten rule of having to automatically put your alma mater in the Final Four. I mean, it's not like Nate had to worry about that with IU this year


 
I'll probably be spared of said rule next year, too!


----------



## Joe4 (Apr 8, 2009)

> I'll probably be spared of said rule next year, too!


Oh Bobby Knight, where have you gone!

Actually, I like the Guitar Hero commerical he is in.  It would have been funnier if they didn't cut it off and let him get in a skirmish with James Hatfield, though.


----------



## NateO (Apr 8, 2009)

Crean and IU will be in great shape, in a few years. It's just going to take a while to get some of these young horses, like Pritchard, Watford, Hulls, Elston, etc... into top form.


----------



## gingerafro (Mar 11, 2010)

Is there going to be a March Madness for 2010 on MrExcel.com??
I always miss out (being English) but I love a competition.

I'm also a perfect benchmark because I have no idea who is good or not, so my picks will be completely random!!


----------



## Joe4 (Mar 11, 2010)

> I'm also a perfect benchmark because I have no idea who is good or not, so my picks will be completely random!!


Sometimes that helps!


----------



## starl (Mar 11, 2010)

Bill's *extremely* busy with book stuff right now.. i do not know if it's in the works.


----------



## NateO (Mar 17, 2010)

Whether it happens here, or not, I wouldn't be going all-in on Purdue. They have a key injury. Which, is actually unfortunate.


----------



## starl (Mar 17, 2010)

fyi - he posted in another thread that he won't be doing it this year


----------



## Oaktree (Mar 17, 2010)

NateO said:


> Whether it happens here, or not, I wouldn't be going all-in on Purdue. They have a key injury. Which, is actually unfortunate.



Yep, perfect scenario of what could have been.  I'm putting an asterisk next to Duke in my Final Four.


----------

